# [SOLVED] remount drive in ubuntu



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, my harddrive has become corrupted so I'm using ubuntu to rescue my files. i gota lot of them off but couldn't some folders i was expecting. I thought i'd try and be clever and unmount the drive and then remount, but now I can't figure out how to mount the drive. using ubuntu 10.10th and never. Used linux before.

Thanks,

Dom


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: remount drive in ubuntu*

If your hard drive is corrupted, you must be using the CD in live mode, otherwise an install would overwrite already corrupted files.

Open a termianl and type
sudo fdisk -l

You must know which partition contains windows.
Create a mount point e.g.

sudo mkdir /media/recover

Then mount the partition with
mount /dev/sdax /media/recover

where sdax is the partition of the windows filesystem. Ubuntu should automatically detect the file system type.

Alternatively assuming this is a live CD, shutdown the CD and reboot it it will automount the file system as it was before you unmounted it.


----------

